# Shooting the HK MK23 .45ACP HD VIDEO



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

I updated my video equipment and wanted to get a short video shooting demonstration of the HK MK23, the one, the only, the monster....

Shooting the Heckler & Koch MK23 / HK MK23 - YouTube


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Man, what a beast of a gun. So, what pocket do you carry that in? lol.


----------



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

I just hang it from a sling and throw it over my back. It's just how I roll.


----------

